# Valet Magic - Morgan Aero Super Speed (DW FIRST)



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

It is with great pleaseure that I bring you such an awsome machine that I have been working on last week.

The car was bought to me as the owner noticed that there were swirls appearing on the paint and wanted them eliminated and then for the paint to be protected as this is a DAILY DRIVER :thumb:

A few extra's on this car include a custom one off paint job that is amazing in the flesh along with it being chassis No1 of this type.
The bonnet has had additional vents cut into it, the interior leather has been perferated on the top layer of 5 total layers and a full Aero sport exhaust system.
Along with a few other classy mods.

The car received a single stage machine polish and then protected with the full Zaino protection system:thumb:

I am going to post all the pics that were taken during the process and hope you love the car as much as I did :thumb:










































































































































































































































































































































































































Thank You

Robbie


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Superb work Robbie :thumb: And what a stunning colour :argie:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

That is awesome Robbie, I had a Morgan Aero 8 in a while back and that well a beast but THIS.....

Jaw dropping mate, not Richard Hammonds is it?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely machine excellent job.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely stunning work mate :thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Thank You
> 
> Robbie


No no no, thank *you*!

That paint is a beautiful colour :argie:


----------



## smudger86 (Dec 26, 2010)

awesome job... love that car!


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

Awesome car and number plate, that paintwork is something else.. great job


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So thats he difference between a £1000 paint job and a £10000 paint job? Something like house of kolor no doubt the tv shows use? Stunning work on an amazing car congrats :thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW, Robbie that Morgan is simply amazing.. i want one :argie:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice car and great work.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

stunning work Robbie on a beautiful car. bet that back end was a bit tricky. very intricate.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Deano said:


> stunning work Robbie on a beautiful car. bet that back end was a bit tricky. very intricate.


Oh mate you would not believe the mission that this car gave me :lol:

Thanks for all the great comments guys :thumb:


----------



## sniry (Nov 1, 2008)

this car is outstanding.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Unreal Robbie!

Very impressed, new camera? Fantastic detail.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys 

I have emailed this thread to the owner and I am sure he will be so happy with the great comments.

Robbie


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a car....


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

stunning paint work and colour, improved by yourself obviously
great work


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Fantastic car, just love the colour.

Great job done as well.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

awesome work as always :thumb:

and What a beautiful MACHINE!!! :argie:


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Might have to trade in my pug now .......


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work on an awsome car 

likeing ur toolbox and ur new unit 

:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beauty!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very very nice indeed


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

DavidClark said:


> Might have to trade in my pug now .......


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Blimey - what a machine. Truly beautiful colour and finish. I bet it was a pleasure and pain (due to the extreme panel curves) to work on! I'm sure the owner was delighted.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

What a stunning car.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Fantastic work robbie no wonder it took so long with toughs contours :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Blimey - what a machine. Truly beautiful colour and finish. I bet it was a pleasure and pain (due to the extreme panel curves) to work on! I'm sure the owner was delighted.


So delighted that he took me around Windsor in it after he collected it and its an experience I will remember forever :thumb:

He was so happy with the job he has booked his other toy in for some Magic...


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

That is absolutley fantastic!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

One word.. Stunning


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

jaw dropping....... 


really is stunning fella!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Come really ...PERFECT!!!! :thumb:

Amazing finish


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, you just reminded me why im a detailer:lol:

Awseome:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow! Stunning :argie:


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Just awesome , fantastic work there robbie


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

That's a great detail on a stunning British car....


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Top stuff fella

Such a great colour for it, sooo much better than the grey's or blue's that usually leave the factory!


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

perfect job :thumb: dont think you can do any better with this . khalid


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Checked this on the HTC on the train earlier, looks much better on the big screen!

Cracking work fella


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

What an amazing looking car. Good job.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks again for all the great comments guys.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work on probably the best looking car around


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Holy Moly! That is flippin awesome, Looks sooo good! Great work Robbie


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work and it looks great, much nicer looking than the AeroMax from the back.

I was only talking to my Father-in-law about his ex Aero 8 yesterday. He said he would have kept it if it hadnt carried on breaking down! :doublesho

Im sure with the hard top they dont send a bit of sticky foam as a retro fit for it leaking when it rained.... 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful, stunning, amazing job.
I'm in love (it is Valentines day).
I want to take it home and cuddle it.
Sorry, very sad I know.........................


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie::argie: Hats of to the Magician fantastic work :argie::argie:

A pleasure to see this car even if its onlyin pictures for now...

A rare English Classic, finish to its best by another rare English classic!!:lol:

Superb Robbie...Was the paint overly hard??


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Awesome work Robbie .. Stunning Car

I also liked the Audi and Wrapped Smarty in this pic


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Awesome work Robbie .. Stunning Car
> 
> I also liked the Audi and Wrapped Smarty in this pic


Cheers G. Loving the location in your profile :lol: :thumb:

Pop over for coffee when you get a chance :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

shined up nice and good!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

PH1984 said:


> That is awesome Robbie, I had a Morgan Aero 8 in a while back and that well a beast but THIS.....
> 
> Jaw dropping mate, *not Richard Hammonds is it*?


I thought that! But I think his might be blue, unless he's bought another!

Lovely body and interior - really came up nicely :thumb:, might I be contraversial and say I'd fancy lighter wheels if it were mine.... (runs!)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love that colour robbie! Looks lush


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

what a fantastic colour!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunner i like the old school direction finder, namely road atlas :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome Robbie, that color is fantastic!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing car and very good work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james_death said:


> Stunner i like the old school direction finder, namely road atlas :thumb:


Funny thing is that the old school becker stereo in it has sat nav and bluetooth :doublesho :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PH1984 said:


> That is awesome Robbie, I had a Morgan Aero 8 in a while back and that well a beast but THIS.....
> 
> Jaw dropping mate, not Richard Hammonds is it?


Cheers mate and No its not the hamsters :lol:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Brilliant.....loving the beading in the tailpipes BTW!!!


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Enjoyed reading your adventure and also was thinking that the curves would prove challenging.....great work


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic job and what a car :argie:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Cheers G. Loving the location in your profile :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Pop over for coffee when you get a chance :thumb:


Will Do ... Any Excuse for a :driver:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

And for those of you that loved this one.....

I have in my studio a Aero Max

Robbie


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Cheers G. Loving the location in your profile :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Pop over for coffee when you get a chance :thumb:


Just got back from Robbies new place as I smelt the coffee brewing  (thanks for the cuppa)

Fantastic new place for Valet Magic to be in .. Wishing Robbie all the best in the premises

G


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Just got back from Robbies new place as I smelt the coffee brewing  (thanks for the cuppa)
> 
> Fantastic new place for Valet Magic to be in .. Wishing Robbie all the best in the premises
> 
> G


Great to see you G. and remember the kettle is always hot :thumb:


----------

